# want to buy a pigeon



## natasha81harris (Aug 24, 2011)

hi everyone, im hopeing to buy a pigeon. i recently lost a baby one that i rescued, which has totally devastated me.... 

how young can i buy a pigeon and does anyone know anywhere local to me (wembley, middlesex) that i can get one or maybe a pair from??

my partner is in a bit of a mess over little bobs passing so i want to try get another pigeon as soon as possible.

thanks
tasha


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't understand your location, but I have some pet pigeons in CA.


----------



## Kat91 (Aug 22, 2011)

Lexyurl, that is because he is in the UK 

OP try some rescues as well maybe?


----------



## Kat91 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a young wood pigeon here that I rescued if you're interested? I just realised I'm not too far from you  I was intending to release him once he could fly properly but if you want to give him a home that'd be great


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh Haha...blonde moment!


----------



## Kat91 (Aug 22, 2011)

haha easy mistake to make lexygurl!


----------

